# Gunnison Bend Reservoir???



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I fished at Gunnison Bend for a week, and caught nothing but carp (fun, but not what I was hoping for). I was wondering if anyone who fishes there often has any advice on where to fish and what to use. Any input would be appreciated:smile: P.M me or just comment. 
Thanks in advance, 
HunterTanner


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wish I could help. Grew up in Delta and caught all of one catfish in all those years. DMAD is another story. I've had good success there.


----------

